
Rebuild YouTube's mobile-like progress bar in jQuery - ynh
http://blog.ynh.io/2013/05/24/rebuild-youtubes-progress-bar.html
======
thejosh
I really dislike the new loading bar in the YouTube site as videos continue to
play while the next page is loaded.

I'm on a fast connection so normally youtube loads instantly anyway, but this
new method takes 4-10 seconds.

~~~
dm2
even worse is that there is no cached video while seeking. Even seeking to a
"loaded" part of the youtube video results in the reloading the video from
that point. Rewinding 10 seconds results in having to reload the video, wtf?

------
X4
Yep, I've also seen that. But your markup is wrong. You should use <progress>
instead

I am using a kde widget called adjustable-clock which uses
html5/css3/javascript and qml to render my system clock.

Here's the source for the current clock I use, it uses a progressbar for the
seconds:
[http://htmlpaste.com/7e957bb5523fa58f98b6657073c4a544942a13c...](http://htmlpaste.com/7e957bb5523fa58f98b6657073c4a544942a13c3)

QML:

    
    
      Clock.setRule('#hour', Clock.Hour);
      Clock.setRule('#minute', Clock.Minute);
      Clock.setRule('#second', 'value', Clock.Second, {'short': true});

~~~
ynh
Use progress as html tag?

~~~
mediumdeviation
It's a HTML5 form element: [http://developers.whatwg.org/the-button-
element.html#the-pro...](http://developers.whatwg.org/the-button-
element.html#the-progress-element). It might be somewhat difficult to style,
though.

------
pstadler
I did the same on <https://www.mila.com>

It's fairly simple but it took some time to figure out the right sequence and
timing for it to run smoothly across all devices / browsers.

------
druska
I like it. Just remember if you use this in production, save $("#progress") in
a variable in the ajaxStart function to improve performance (this will call
Sizzle one less time usually).

------
zemaj
That's very nifty, thanks! Subtle, yet gets the point across.

Plenty of interesting ways that kind of bar could be included in a site.

------
paulfarino
I've been looking for this for a few weeks. Noticed on the Google Search iOS
app. Thanks!

------
ezraroi
Nicely done and handful. Thanks

------
BaconJuice
very cool, thanks for sharing

